# Chartering around LA



## ct00 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, can anyone tell me of a good charter company around LA that would charter bare boats between 45ft-53ft? Thanks


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

have a look here:

San Francisco Sailing


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Blue Pacific has a few that size in MDR
Sailboat Rentals | Yacht Charter | ASA Sailing Lessons | Yacht Sales | Marina del Rey, Los Angeles, Southern California


----------

